
With Musical Cryptography, Composers Can Hide Messages in Their Melodies - rbanffy
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/musical-cryptography-codes.html
======
alchemyromcom
This might be a widely known secret by now, but here's an example of musician
Aphex Twin hiding his face in a spectrogram of one of his songs:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9xMuPWAZW8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9xMuPWAZW8)

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
I think “steganography” is a more precise term for this than “cryptography”

~~~
eitland
Here's a story about some real life steganography using guitar riffs to hide
morse code in a pop song to message hostages:

[https://www.theverge.com/2015/1/7/7483235/the-code-
colombian...](https://www.theverge.com/2015/1/7/7483235/the-code-colombian-
army-morsecode-hostages)

(It has been on HN before but not recently I think.)

------
flycaliguy
I've been saying it for years, audio files on minidisc are the safest way to
travel.

~~~
rosstex
How many years, exactly?

~~~
ralusek
Expected the answer communicated through song.

------
rmrfstar
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenPuff](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenPuff)

